

A Data Analyst's Blog Is Transforming How New Yorkers See Their City - muraiki
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/11/28/367046864/a-data-analysts-blog-is-transforming-how-new-yorkers-see-their-city

======
rcarrigan87
I'm all for open-sourcing public data.

However, the general public has a very crude understanding of causation vs
correlation(I certainly struggle with it in areas outside of my expertise).
I'm not totally sure how the conclusion of the MTA over-charging people was
drawn, but to make that leap from the data is questionable.

I would be impressed if government workers thought that hard about fare
denominations. The reality is, Joe Blow government worker pulled the fare
deposit amounts out of his ass. This isn't big oil or Wall Street...

Now you've got citizens up in arms about what was probably just standard gov't
laziness. Maybe instead of the incredulous spin, the headline I'd like to see:
"Blogger working with MTA, helps riders save $50M."

I have to say though, this guy is the man for popularizing no doubt what will
become a major trend and push other local gov'ts to open up their data.

TLDR; Teach more stats to the children!

edit: typo

~~~
Fuzzwah
The MTA charging tactics are obvious when you just look at the default options
they present when people top up their cards:

Here's the TL;DR:

> Three quick options. But wait a minute. One button leaves you with the same
> $9.45 card, and gives a remainder of $1.95 after just three uses. The next
> one is even more frustrating: you end up with a $19.95 card, leaving a
> remainder after 7 uses of $2.45! That’s right, the nickel we were talking
> about earlier. The last option does not leave you much better off. You’ll
> get a $40.95 card, which leads to $0.95 on your card after you use 16 rides.
> So all three buttons presented leave quite a bit of “insufficient fare” on
> the card.

[http://iquantny.tumblr.com/post/96700509489/how-
memorizing-1...](http://iquantny.tumblr.com/post/96700509489/how-
memorizing-19-05-can-help-you-outsmart-the)

~~~
rcarrigan87
Hmm, very interesting, thanks for the link!

I guess I meant for my point to be somewhat larger, "using public data for
good instead of controversy" \- or something like that.

It's been awhile since I've been to NYC, does bus fare run the same as train
fare? Would that throw this off at all?

------
th0ma5
You all should be starting something like this in your own town!

~~~
minimaxir
This only works _because_ of the law that makes such data available.

I'd be interested in doing something like that for San Francisco but the only
really significant data offered is crime data:
[http://data.sfgov.org](http://data.sfgov.org)

~~~
dragonwriter
Then maybe considering making a similar law for the jurisdiction you are
concerned with -- in California (both statewide and at the local level), laws
can be enacted by citizen initiative without any involvement by legislators.

------
paulannesley
> “The skinny data nerd …”

Looks like a normally proportioned guy to me.

~~~
iquantny
Yes. I can confirm that I am not skinny. They did not fact check that part.

~~~
dsjoerg
Maybe skinny data is the opposite of big data? And you are a "skinny data"
nerd?

